# [Soft]utilisation de "cleardock"



## boodou (12 Décembre 2004)

salut!
je souhaitais me débarrasser de ce fond blanchatre du dock et j'ai donc suivi les conseils tres precis de "mac os facile" relatives à l'utilisation de "cleardock" et "application enhancer". Malgré tout je n'arrive pas à faire disparaitre le fond du dock !! quand je lance apply le dock se cache puis réapparait tel quel... que se passe-t-il donc...?
(configB G4 17",mac OS panther)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2004)

As tu reglé l'opacité à 0% ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (12 Décembre 2004)

tu as bien *décoché* la case "colorize the dock background"


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2004)

Salut,
Je sais que ça n'est pas la question, mais si jamais ton problème ne se réglait pas, il existe une solution alternative à ClearDock d'Unsanity, ça s'appelle TransparentDock.Je l'utilise depuis plusieurs mois et ça fonctionne très bien. C'est gratuit (donation si tu veux)... 

Juste au cas où ...


----------



## alfred (12 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je sais que ça n'est pas la question, mais si jamais ton problème ne se réglait pas, il existe une solution alternative à ClearDock d'Unsanity, ça s'appelle TransparentDock.Je l'utilise depuis plusieurs mois et ça fonctionne très bien. C'est gratuit (donation si tu veux)...
> 
> Juste au cas où ...



moi aussi, et il est très bien, aucun plantage.


----------



## boodou (13 Décembre 2004)

merci à tous , j'ai opté pour "transparentdock" et ça fonctionne impec !
(qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas pour embellir le précieux...)


----------



## Zyrol (7 Novembre 2005)

J'avais le meme probleme que toi avec le dock et cleardock.
un simple redemerage à remedier au probleme. maintenant il fait les modifs quand je fais apply.


----------



## Macounette (9 Novembre 2005)

Si vous utilisez Shapeshifter, il y a certains thèmes qui règlent d'eux-mêmes l'opacité du dock.


----------



## superyoyo (9 Novembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je sais que ça n'est pas la question, mais si jamais ton problème ne se réglait pas, il existe une solution alternative à ClearDock d'Unsanity, ça s'appelle TransparentDock.Je l'utilise depuis plusieurs mois et ça fonctionne très bien. C'est gratuit (donation si tu veux)...
> 
> Juste au cas où ...



Je vais mettre un bémol tout de même à l'utilisation de TransparentDock. Je l'ai trouvé juste excellent, jusqu'au jour où je suis passé à Tiger en mise à jour et où j'ai souhaité modifier mon dock à nouveau... Le dock disparaissait dès que je passais la souris dessus, un peu embêtant comme probème, n'est-ce pas ? Du coup j'ai réinstaller Tiger en archivant mon vieux système et depuis ça refonctionne. Enfin bon, ça va tant qu'on fait de mise à jour de l'OS quoi.
Sinon je recommande quand même car c'est un programme très complet !


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

Sous 10.3, j'utilisais Transparent dock, depuis 10.4, j'utilise Clear Dock, Transparent dock est lourd, puis certaines options sont buggées ( Virer l'icone du Finder.... )

Puis Clear Dock est léger, pratique, pour les options du dock supplémentaires, j'utilise Onyx


----------



## Tangi (9 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Sous 10.3, j'utilisais Transparent dock, depuis 10.4, j'utilise Clear Dock, Transparent dock est lourd, puis certaines options sont buggées ( Virer l'icone du Finder.... )
> 
> Puis Clear Dock est léger, pratique, pour les options du dock supplémentaires, j'utilise Onyx


Qu'entends-tu par lourd ? ...


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

Il est plus long à lancer  ( Pas patient, je sais  )


----------



## Tangi (9 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Il est plus long à lancer  ( Pas patient, je sais  )


Avec mon G5 cadencé à 2Ghz et mes 1,5Go de RAM, il est plutôt rapide  et oui je frime je sais :style: )...

Mais je sais que tu es un homme pressé ...


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

Ah oui vu sous cette angle là


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2005)

ClearDock dès le début et pas de regrets


----------

